
What America can learn from Nordic police - claudeganon
https://theweek.com/articles/918143/what-america-learn-from-nordic-police
======
memexy
> In other words, in terms of controlling crime, America's gigantic mass
> incarceration complex stuffed full of people serving decades-long sentences
> is completely pointless.

Sounds correct. The giant incarceration complex is more about exploiting cheap
labor than helping criminals become functioning members of society:
[https://aflcio.org/about/leadership/statements/exploitation-...](https://aflcio.org/about/leadership/statements/exploitation-
prison-labor).

> Increasingly, however, prison labor is being used in both the states and by
> the federal government to perform work in both the private and public
> sectors ordinarily done by free workers. Twenty-one states have statutes
> that compel prisoners to work, and others enforce policies that penalize
> inmates who refuse to work. Prison laborers are generally denied coverage
> under minimum wage, unemployment compensation, workers_ compensation,
> collective bargaining and other worker protection laws.

